# Suche Fender DH 720



## Pogo-Ride (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, suche ein Kunststoff "Schutzblech" für mein DH 720 von 2011.
Habe in sämtlichen onlineshops nichts gefunden, daher hier die Anfrage.
Hat noch jemand was rumfliegen ?
Grüße Jan


----------

